# Amavisd + Sendmail unter SuSE 9.0



## coredump (11. Mai 2004)

Hey Dudes,

Ich bin kurz vorm durchdrehen. Früher lief bei mir immer des Amavis 0.3.12

Nun wollte ich mal den von der SuSE 9.0 mitgelieferten Amavisd-new testen.

Ich bekomme das nicht zum laufen. jedenfalls nicht nach der Anleitung, die SuSE mitliefert. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 

Bin echt für jeden Tip dankbar

greetz
core


----------



## a_scheib (12. Mai 2004)

*Amavisd +suse91*

Was genau läuft denn nicht ?
Startet der Dämon nicht oder stirbt er gleich wieder oder was ?

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## coredump (12. Mai 2004)

*amavisd + sendmail suse 9.0*

Hey.

Tja. Da will irgendwie garnichts. Das Standard RPM Packet ist nicht für Milter kompeliert.

Beim händisch kompelieren ist kein libsm.a usw. dabei.

Dann hab ich das auf die alte Art und Weise ( Amavis 0.3.12 ) probiert, die unter der SuSE 8.2 bei mir super lief.
Die ist auch mit Fehler abgeschmiert :-(

Ich bin gerade auf Postfix umgestiegen, weil ich mit diesem elenden Sendmail  bzw. der schlechten Doku für SuSE Packete, kurz vorm verzweifeln war.

Mal schauen, ob ich es damit hinbekomme.

Vielen Dank
core


----------



## coredump (13. Mai 2004)

*postfix + amavisd unter SuSE 9.0 ;-)*

Hey Dudes,

ich wollte nur mal kurz anmerken, dass es sich kein Stück lohnt an Sendmail festzuhalten. Jedenfalls, was die Konfiguration mit dem Amavisd angeht.

Abschliessend lässt sich sagen, dass die Einrichtung unter SuSE mit Postfix und Amavisd ziemlich stressfrei klappt. Da geht es echt schneller, sich in die Konfiguration vom Postfix einzuarbeiten.

Die Doku zum Sendmail mit dem Amavisd ist mehr als lasch......aber vielleicht hab ich mich auch einfach nur zu dumm angestellt 

greetz

core


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Mai 2004)

Ich frage mich auch ernsthaft, wer heute tatsächlich noch unbedingt Sendmüll einsetzen will / muss. Ich will nicht die damalige Nützlichkeit von Sendmail in Frage stellen, aber ich vertrete die Auffassung, dass es heutzutage einfach überholt ist .... Postfix ist mit Sicherheit eine brauchbare Alternative.


----------



## peterfabeck (20. Mai 2004)

Im SuSEconfig.sendmail-Script (/sbin/conf.d/SuSeconfig.sendmail) ist ein Bug, der den Milter-Support für Sendmail verhindert. Suche im Script nach "amavis-new" und füge vor dem "-" ein "d" ein, damit das ganze so aussieht:

if rpm -q amavisd-new &> /dev/null ; then ....

Dann funktioniert sendmail mit amavis und spamassassin...

Nur gibt's da noch irgendwelche Probleme mit den RBL's....

Spamassassin funktioniert korrekt...

Mit "spamassassin -D -t  spam-test.txt " werden die RBL's korrekt geprüft, nur amavis steuert wohl Spamassassin falsch an....

Hab den Fehler noch nicht gefunden. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee ?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## coredump (21. Mai 2004)

Hey Peter.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Wie ich schon gepostet habe, bin ich aus lauter Verzweiflung auf Postfix umgestiegen.

Aber eins würde mich ja mal interessieren. WIe bist Du auf des Rätsels lösung gekommen?

Schönes Wochenende

core


----------



## peterfabeck (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

..ich hatte mich auch gewundert, dass da so gar nichts geht... und bin dann irgendwann mal das Script durchgegangen.....

Funktionieren bei Postfix und Amavis die RBL's korrekt ?

Das Sendmail-Plugin scheint die IP-Adresse vom Absender teilweise zu unterschlagen....

Wenn ich eine Mail direkt von einem MTA bekomme, geht sie unter...
füttere ich sendmail den SPAM komplett mit Header (sendmail -i) wird die IP richtig übergeben....

Entweder Bug von Sendmail oder dem Plugin... ? - rätsel ;-)

Gruß

Peter


----------



## JohannesR (21. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Ich frage mich auch ernsthaft, wer heute tatsächlich noch unbedingt Sendmüll einsetzen will / muss. Ich will nicht die damalige Nützlichkeit von Sendmail in Frage stellen, aber ich vertrete die Auffassung, dass es heutzutage einfach überholt ist .... Postfix ist mit Sicherheit eine brauchbare Alternative. *


Och, der OpenBSD-Port von Sendmail ist derartig gepatched, der ist wirklich brauchbar - wenn man durch die Konfiguration durchgestiegen ist.


----------



## peterfabeck (22. Mai 2004)

*Postfix + Amavis +SpamAssassin*

Hallo,

habe mal eben Postfix mit Amavis + Spamassassin getestet.....;-)

Das läuft super, auch die RBL's funktionieren hervorragend...

Somit liegt der Bug wohl im amavis-milter.c oder beim sendmail...

Schade, dass sich die SMTP-Session bei Postfix nicht aktiv rejecten läßt... 

...kann man aber mit leben...

Gruß

Peter


----------

